# Poor little mites



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

So, our little Alfie Cat was in being neutered yesterday and before collecting him, we went by PAH to get cat litter and tasty cat food/ treats. 

I was trying to be good and stay away from the Adoption Centre when my OH called me over to look at "the cute mice". I told him that those aren't mice, but baby rats!! 
There were three TINY babies pinging about in the tank. I stopped a member of staff to ask about them when she told me that they were brought in by someone who'd been given a mix-sexed pair. They kept the dad and males from the litter and Mum was in there with her girls.

The member of staff asked if I wanted to hold them (which of course I did). That's when I saw Mum, who was also TINY!!  She came straight over from inside a tube and started licking my fingers  

ANYWAY....they were still in quarantine and unable to be homed yesterday(believe me, I tried!). They are free to go to a new home today so I have my carrier in work with me and I am desperately hoping they are still there when I finish!!! 
I just want to get them home to be given lots of cuddles and tasty, protein-rich foods!!

Pease keep your fingers crossed that they aren't taken by some clueless idiot who thinks "they look cute" and will get bored of them in a couple of months!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope you get them! Best of luck.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Hope you get them! Best of luck.


Thanks Chris! Even if I'm not able to keep them, I would find them a wonderful, knowledgeable home. Although, I'd maybe be tempted to keep Mum  The babies would find a home no problem!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

good luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

metame said:


> good luck! Keep us updated.


I will do! 

If I get them I shall put up some pics later 

I'm going to prepare some scrambled egg, kitten/ cat food, lactol etc.

Does anyone have other ideas what I should have ready for them coming?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, assuming they are still for homing, what level of donation do you think I should offer for them??


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd get them some chicken maybe. I assume you have a cage lol.

For four rats? I don't know I've never adopted. I know some people on here would suggest giving no donation but maybe like £15 or something?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisd said:


> I'd get them some chicken maybe. I assume you have a cage lol.
> 
> For four rats? I don't know I've never adopted. I know some people on here would suggest giving no donation but maybe like £15 or something?


:laugh: Yes, I have a cage. The only spare I currently have is a Freddy 2, but that will be okay for Mum and babies as a temporary measure.

I was thinking about £15. Since it goes to charity (they say) I don't mind too much, but wouldn't pay your average person to re-home.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Well to buy 2 rats is £15 in [email protected] So I think that is very reasonable! What types were they?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have everything crossed for you that there still there when you finish work. What time do you finish by the way?

Sounds like you have everything sorted then.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive only just seen this thread and already the wait is killing me


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive only just seen this thread and already the wait is killing me


I've been waiting all day!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL! I'm sorry everyone! 

I have them at home with me and they are pinging about their new house  I'm on my Blackberry just now so will upload pics from my desktop soon.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LynseyB said:


> LOL! I'm sorry everyone!
> 
> 
> > Meanie, I read this and thought you hadnt got them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad you got them.
Can't wait for pics


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, so I have them! And they are gorgeous  

I finished work at 3.40 (should have been 4, but I convinced my boss I had to leave early to go to the bank :wink5 
They've been pinging about non-stop. I have given them some dry mix, egg biscuits, and kitten food. They also have three water bottles...one warm lactol, one Dr Squiggles, and one water 

All they had in the GLASS TANK mad was some nuggets and a water bottle. Mama rat has been picking up all the bits of mix and testing them seemingly confused that food comes in other shapes and flavours 

So.....the part everyone has been waiting for....piccies!!!! I apologise about the quality (or lack of). I can't find my digital camera anywhere! They were taken on my BB so are a bit rubbish.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

And a couple more....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my word there yummy.
They look tiny in the first pic my guess there around 5 weeks.
I had a feeder breeder baby he was 4 weeks and looks similar in age to yours.

I found when I used lactol it would dry out in the spout bit the ball got stuck and wouldn't work so I had to keep rubbing my finger over the ball to keep it from drying out.

So big question....... Are they for keeps???


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Oh my word there yummy.
> They look tiny in the first pic my guess there around 5 weeks.
> I had a feeder breeder baby he was 4 weeks and looks similar in age to yours.
> 
> ...


I guessed about 4 weeks. The staff in PAH were surprised when I said that as "they wouldn't take them if they were under 8 weeks". Yeah, whatever!

I would love to keep them all. Mum and little dumbo girl have made a particular impression. I have 8 girls in my SRS so an additional 4 would have it at capacity. 
My friend is tempted to take the babies. Hers are the most spoiled rats I've ever known!  So that's a possibility.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad you got them. They're lovely. Keep them all!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh well done for adopting the little family, they are utterly adorable x


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Glad you got them. They're lovely. Keep them all!


Hehe  I really am so tempted. I'd feel bad separating mum from her babies, but then she would have 8 new friends in my girls. I know that if my friend took the babies, they would have a fantastic life!

I'm also worried that it's irresponsible for me to take on another 4! I'm quite torn 

Any thoughts??


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Why is it irresponsible? I would say it's anything but!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Why is it irresponsible? I would say it's anything but!


Aw thank you. I mean perhaps it's irresponsible as then my time is divided even further between more rats.

We have twelve at the moment and I sometimes worry that they don't all get the individual attention and cuddles they should be getting.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

They are soooooooooo cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
I say, personally....

KEEP ALL OF 'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

LynseyB said:


> Aw thank you. I mean perhaps it's irresponsible as then my time is divided even further between more rats.
> 
> We have twelve at the moment and I sometimes worry that they don't all get the individual attention and cuddles they should be getting.


Yeah but they have more ratty friends to cuddle! Its up to you but the more the merrier


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol: I knew I could rely on you lot to help me make the sensible decision!!

Oh, I really don't know  I want what's best for them. Had it just been one or two I would more than likely keep them, but it's a whole little family!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Some more cute pics of our little adopted family from last night...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

(dies from melted heart)

Oh my goodness that first pic and the second one are soooo cute.
You need to keep them all!
What's 4 more.
I'm sure your girls will accept them.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

their sooo cute  keep em  (did you really think any of us are going to discourage you from keeping cute lil ratties?)


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww I'd keep them all! 

That lat pic is like big me and mini me! X


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

They are a lovely little foursome  

Mum is currently running around the rat room while I have the babies snuggled in my dressing gown 

I'm a little in love :blushing:


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought I'd provide an update on these little ladies! 

I contacted a reputable breeder I know to see if she knew of anyone looking for female babies. She called me back and said a friend of hers has been looking recently as she currently has two does living together, one of which is getting older.

Anyway, the babies are going off to their new home next week!! 

I've spoken to their new Mum on the phone and she seems really lovely. I've also been sending pictures and updates on their progress. They had their first full free range in the rat room the other day.

Mama Rat is staying with us  I'm so in love with her. I had suggested perhaps they should stay together but was assured they'll be fine to split.

I'm really going to miss those little babies, but I'm delighted they're going to a great home.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

aww what a lovely ending.
and good to know you know there going to a nice home.

so is mama rat going in with your girls?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> aww what a lovely ending.
> and good to know you know there going to a nice home.
> 
> so is mama rat going in with your girls?


Yes  She's already met them all during free range and so far so good.

You don't think it's mean to separate her from her babies do you? She seems to prefer the company of my girls as if the babies are just annoying her now.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

nah she'll soon forget about them and as you say she's prob fed up of them pinging about and prefers some adult company now.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> nah she'll soon forget about them and as you say she's prob fed up of them pinging about and prefers some adult company now.


Thanks  I do hope so. She's still great with the babies, but they ping around and do their own thing while she seems to really love most of my girls.

Just need to think of a name now.......


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Post another pic of mum and let's see what she suits.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh alright...any excuse.....

Sorry they're not great pics!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

First and last pic looks like she wants to chomp on you! Lol
She looks so small herself poor girl.
She's beautiful though.
Hmmmmmmmmmm I don't have the foggiest what she could be called.
But yep food excuse for pics


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> First and last pic looks like she wants to chomp on you! Lol
> She looks so small herself poor girl.
> She's beautiful though.
> Hmmmmmmmmmm I don't have the foggiest what she could be called.
> But yep food excuse for pics


LOL I know! She's quite the opposite. A very licky girl. My BB camera is so slow that she had started yawning by the time I took both.

I had considered Maisy, but not sure she's a Maisy. I quite like Mia too.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rats always seem to make funny faces when your taking pics don't they.
I know she's a sweet heart from your first post you made about her. Lol

I like the name Mia... Yes to me she looks like a Mia.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> LOL I know! She's quite the opposite. A very licky girl. My BB camera is so slow that she had started yawning by the time I took both.
> 
> I had considered Maisy, but not sure she's a Maisy. I quite like Mia too.


thats quite freaky, i saw her and thought 'Mia'

like, honestly. Before i even saw your post.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

metame said:


> thats quite freaky, i saw her and thought 'Mia'
> 
> like, honestly. Before i even saw your post.


 I think that seals it then. Ms Mia


----------

